# palomino colt stolen



## spike123 (29 July 2010)

My friends palomino arab colt was stolen from Ashford Kent sometime between 7pm yesterday and 5pm today.He is 2yrs old and approx 11hh.He has a white blaze and 3 white socks.


----------



## spike123 (29 July 2010)

He also has a distinctive brown patch on his right shoulder which you can just about see in the photo. Please keep your eyes and ears open for him. More photos and information can be found on
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=141920749166406&ref=mf#!/group.php?gid=141920749166406


----------



## thinlizzy (29 July 2010)

Please say this lovely colt is chipped ,please put him on stolen horse register hope you get him back


----------



## Sarax (31 July 2010)

Hi, you may have seen that I put on a thread about the palomino broodmare that was stolen from Devon / Somerset area. The woman that owns the yard (the the stolen horse) would quote like to contact you regarding both animals ( yours and ours ) is there any chance you could email me a contact number? My email is sarahlvr023@googlemail.com
thanks


----------



## alfiesmum (1 August 2010)

i hope you find them, its so bloody sad this world sometimes


----------



## spike123 (1 August 2010)

Sarax said:



			Hi, you may have seen that I put on a thread about the palomino broodmare that was stolen from Devon / Somerset area. The woman that owns the yard (the the stolen horse) would quote like to contact you regarding both animals ( yours and ours ) is there any chance you could email me a contact number? My email is sarahlvr023@googlemail.com
thanks
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this. I have emailed you her telephone number.


----------



## spike123 (1 August 2010)

I'm not sure if he is chipped or not. All I know is he is still missing and his owner is beside herself with worry about him.It seems that they also possibly attempted to take another of her horses at the same time but couldn't catch him. They have now moved their other horses to somewhere safe.


----------



## Montyforever (2 August 2010)

This is a bit close to home  

Hope hes found soon!


----------



## jazyju (2 August 2010)

So sad to hear this x I do hope you find him soon x will keep an eye out for him at my local sales


----------



## thinlizzy (2 August 2010)

Any body reading these posts should chip their animals at least if not freezemark as well , this is your only proof dosnt matter how long you have had /loved you need something to identify this animal to you any one stealing a unchipped horse can soon get it repassported and chipped if need to and they will be the legal owners in a court of law it will be very difficult to prove otherwise plase at least cip your horses-do you not think anyone who has the balls to steal your horse dosnt have a chip locator to make sure it hasnt got one , this is organised crime .


----------



## spike123 (2 August 2010)

A happy update!

Byron is back home where he belongs.He was found today hogged and trimmed in a field a few miles away.


----------



## Sarax (2 August 2010)

Excellent!! That is brilliant news!!!!!!


----------



## Ted's mum (3 August 2010)

oh my god thats brill news...so pleased...xx


----------



## ISHmad (3 August 2010)

That's great news, the owners must be so relieved.


----------



## spike123 (3 August 2010)

his owner is very relieved he is back home safe but obviously shocked at what ever has happened to him since he disappeared.There is an ongoing criminal investigation is all I can say for now.


----------



## thinlizzy (3 August 2010)

Good news !Hope he gets chipped and freezemarked if not but briill news


----------



## amc (4 August 2010)

What brilliant news ! Would love to know outcome of investigation ? So pleased for the owner as this must be so awful for anyone it happens too xx


----------



## jazyju (4 August 2010)

Absolutley Fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 August 2010)

Thankgoodness hes been found and is home saely.Do they know who took him?


----------



## horses13 (4 August 2010)

Our horses are chipped, problem is when stolen the chips are cut out. P.S. I am so pleased the horse was found.


----------



## Megan_T (5 August 2010)

horses13 said:



			Our horses are chipped, problem is when stolen the chips are cut out. P.S. I am so pleased the horse was found.
		
Click to expand...


Cut out???? I thought the whole point of microchips is that they can't be....


----------



## aduffield (5 August 2010)

Chips are being removed there have been several cases now. They used to just use a knife but the weapon of choice now is supposed to be a potato peeler. Some vets say they cant be removed but I have spoken to a few dealers who say 10 - 30 mins depends on how much they wriggle. Horse was found recently at Holmfirth market and was scanned it was a chestnut gelding but chip number came back as a grey mare. Horses have been found with scars on their necks after they have been stolen.


----------



## alfiesmum (6 August 2010)

fabby xx


----------



## MHOL (9 August 2010)

Great news, only just seen this had a horse watch message this morning!


----------

